# Whats going on in this pic?



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

It almost looks like the deer is under attack by a pack of *****. I swear it looks like there is a **** in the deers mouth and a **** attacking the deers back leg. If so he must have took care of business cause in the next pic there was only one ****!!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Couldn't tell you but it is an awesome pic!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

cool pic looks like there is a **** behind the deers front leg neat angle though


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

nicklesman said:


> cool pic looks like there is a **** behind the deers front leg neat angle though


I believe you are correct. At first glance it looks to be in front of the deers leg but after looking closer, his nose is in perfect alignment with his leg creating the optical illusion.

I was thinking I had some bully ***** at the corn pile, lol.


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

Holy smokes man you need to get whatever feed (corn?) you got on the ground up in the air a bit. Good pic though!!!! Atleast you dont have dogs all over your area and takin up space on your cam lol.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yea it looks like that ***** is behind her right leg. at first it reminded me of a video i saw this summer where a doe was walking along in someones backyard and a baby bunny was sitting there, this crazy doe walks up and picks up the bunny in its mouth, chews it up and swallows it. no sh!t, it ate it. im gonna see if i can find it and post it.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Great pic, ***** got him surrounded.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

GotSpaceOnMyWall4U said:


> Holy smokes man you need to get whatever feed (corn?) you got on the ground up in the air a bit. Good pic though!!!! Atleast you dont have dogs all over your area and takin up space on your cam lol.


Yeah I need to do something. I havnt had a problem all year till just a couple weeks ago. The ***** have been hitting my pile hard since the weather got cooler. I was going through 50 pound a week, now I'm going through 50 pound every few days.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I thought this was a neat pic also. Its from the same string of pics. Its the first time I have gotten this buck and button buck in the same pic. Its like they just met and the little guy is going in for a sniff when the buck isnt looking, lol.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

ezbite said:


> yea it looks like that ***** is behind her right leg. at first it reminded me of a video i saw this summer where a doe was walking along in someones backyard and a baby bunny was sitting there, this crazy doe walks up and picks up the bunny in its mouth, chews it up and swallows it. no sh!t, it ate it. im gonna see if i can find it and post it.



Is this Close enough??


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

The video I saw was a deer eating a bird, it's on NAHC whitetail forum


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

pj4wd said:


> Great pic, ***** got her surrounded.


"Her" has 9 points on top of her head, just hard to see in that pic. Its the same young buck thats in the second pic with the button buck.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh..I do see some horns. Sorry bout that, guess I was lookin more at the *****. Is kinda blurry. I think ez thought it was a her to." Him" Fixed


----------

